# Repair Stands



## 1motime (Jan 4, 2020)

Looking for some shop advice.  What is the best repair stand?  Looking for something portable that will work in a home shop.  Strong enough to be convenient and safe for a early Italian 10 speed to a full dress ballooner.  I see Park has quite a few stands.  Anyone have a favorite model # or comments?  Thanks!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 4, 2020)

Park Tool Home Mechanic Repair Stand - PCS-10

Our shop has three of these...it will definitely hold ballooners and tandems.

Get the optional work tray. It can also be converted to a truing stand.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have the PCS-9 and really like it but the only thing I don't care for is using the allen wrench when adjusting the height. I didn't feel the price difference for the 10 was worth it because I'm cheap. For 99 bucks shipped new in 2010 I was happy.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 4, 2020)

buy a used one. those stands are way too expensive. I bought mine new in the 80's, but they were not real expensive then.

they don't make this particular one any more.   looks like it could be bolted to the floor as well.. ?

I like the aluminum clamp


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> buy a used one. those stands are way too expensive. I bought mine new in the 80's, but they were not real expensive then.
> 
> they don't make this particular one any more.   looks like it could be bolted to the floor as well.. ?
> 
> ...



Iv got one of these really heavy duty !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 4, 2020)

just went and looked at the Park website.  I'd say the old ones are much better.


----------



## eeapo (Jan 4, 2020)

Take a look at the Las Cruces  NM craigslist ( bike parts ) he has one for sale for 100 $, might cost you 20 $ for shipping, I think it's worth. It's park tool PCS9.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 4, 2020)

The workstand from Aldis supermarket is great, if there is one near you,  They usually show up in April-




__





						Bikemate work stand at Aldi for $30 right now! - Bike Forums
					

Bicycle Mechanics - Bikemate work stand at Aldi for $30 right now! - I just picked up this Bikemate work stand from Aldi for $30. Sounds ridiculously cheap, but YouTube reviews sounded promising, and initial thoughts upon first assembly this morning look promising. Seems pretty sturdy and has...



					www.bikeforums.net
				



I have one of the Park stands 49autocycle has and it is a very good thing. The Aldi stand is a little flimsier, but folds down smaller for storage.  There are a LOT of threads on this board about workstands.  Some like them some do do not.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone!  I was leaning towards a Park stand.  They seem to be the standard as far as hobbyist use.  The prices are a bit surprising!  What isn't these days?  
The 9 or 10 look to be the same with better hardware on the 10.  I looked at used ones.  People are asking just a few dollars below retail.  Have to bite the bullet and order one.  
Sure would beat working on my knees!  Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's a deal if you're close to Bakersfield and can pick it up saving a good chunk of change for shipping.









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime (Jan 5, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a deal if you're close to Bakersfield and can pick it up saving a good chunk of change for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that one.  Good deal except for the shipping.  I actually go north on the 5 monthly.  If I go a few miles east I would go right through Bakersfield.  Thanks for the idea.  It is very doable!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 6, 2020)

If you haven't used a stand before, it will change your life....
Park is the leader in bike tools for a reason. When I first bit the bullet and shelled out the cash for a new Park folding stand the price made me cringe. I soon had a huge grin the first time I used it to overhaul my mountain bike for an upcoming race and the money was worth every penny!   

Keep an eye on local marketplaces. They pop up pretty cheap from time to time.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 6, 2020)

I got a used PCS 10 today off Craigslist.  Looks to be in good condition.  $100.  I sold a set of 65 Chevelle SS hubcaps this morning for $100.  Fair trade if you look at it that way.  Hopefully it makes the job easier.  I need all the help I can get these days!  


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> If you haven't used a stand before, it will change your life....
> Park is the leader in bike tools for a reason. When I first bit the bullet and shelled out the cash for a new Park folding stand the price made me cringe. I soon had a huge grin the first time I used it to overhaul my mountain bike for an upcoming race and the money was worth every penny!
> 
> Keep an eye on local marketplaces. They pop up pretty cheap from time to time.



I picked up a Park PCS10 today off Craigslist.  Looks to be in good condition.  $100  I sold a set of 65 Chevelle SS hubcaps this morning for $100.  Fair trade I guess.  Hopefully the stand makes things easier.  I need all the help I can get these days!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 6, 2020)

Bike stands are like car lifts to car guys or auto darkening helmets for welders.  you will never go back once you have one


----------



## 1motime (Jan 6, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Bike stands are like car lifts to car guys or auto darkening helmets for welders.  you will never go back once you have one



You are right on that one.  When I finally bought a portable scissor jack for restoring and prepping car body shells for paint I asked why I didn't get one years earlier!  Slow learner but it was the best shop tool investment!


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 12, 2020)

This is the PCS 4-2. Portable and it has the microadjustment clamp. Love it so far. Very easy to move around and stable. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichH (Mar 11, 2020)

My 20$ work stand base is from an old industrial fan.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 11, 2020)

You can never go wrong with cast iron!


----------



## videoranger (Mar 12, 2020)

If you can find one of these older Park PCS-1 stands they are very nice. I've have one and works for light or very heavy bikes. Easy to pick up and legs fold together.


----------



## Axlerod (Mar 13, 2020)

I still use this ELDI. I can roll it outside on a nice day.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a PCS-10 Park stand I bought a few years ago. I’ve loved having it. I’ve often thought exactly the same thing as mentioned above- it’s like owning a hoist if you work on cars, it will change your life.

just wondering if anyone has had trouble with their Park stand getting sticky on the back rotator piece. If I haven’t used mine in a while I really have to force it to get it to rotate. Once it breaks loose it is good until it sits again. Its always puzzled me. I’ve even sprayed some lubricant in there and it made no difference.


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2020)

check Craigs list,the Market Place,etc for used Parks stands.Got 2 Parks stands cheaper than the price of one new one.


----------



## sykerocker (Apr 25, 2020)

Another vote here for the Park PCS-9.  Picked my up for $50.00 at the Westminster swap meet this past February.  Very happy with the way it works, very stable on both my Rossins and the Flying Pigeon that I'm currently trying to exorcise.


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2020)

No matter what you wind up getting, just watch out for legs that stick out. When there's no bike on the stand, I find myself tripping on them.  I like the looks of the stand that have a heavy metal,base rather than legs.  They look easier to move around as well.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 12, 2020)

My Park PCS 1 has done a great job with everything from my racing hardtail mtn bike to heavy ballooners, is portable. Been using it since the mid 90's and hasn't had a hiccup. I found this stand at a garage sale and use it in the garage. Not very portable but is super solid. Since it was patented in '67(applied. Granted in 1970) it fits seat tubes of the period perfectly.








I use my PCS 1 when traveling.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 12, 2020)

I believe your garage one is an inspection stand.  Would have been by the counter in a bike store to mount a customers bike to show what was wrong or what they fixed.  They are rock solid.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 13, 2020)

I believe you are right @schwinnbikebobb! Found it at a garage sale before work one day and it works great! Since I have an adjustable height chair with wheels I can sit to work on bikes, saving energy for a ride!


----------



## Sandman (May 14, 2020)

I like to work in different locations depending on task and weather conditions , so portability is important to me .
Feedback sports fits the bill for me . 
*Feedback Sports Ultralight Bike Repair Stand *


----------



## Henryford2 (May 14, 2020)

ELDI, still looking for a base, found an old heavy lathe chuck in the scrap yard and using it until a base becomes available. Enjoy


----------



## fattyre (May 14, 2020)

I second  the feedback stand. Good stuff.    And if you don’t plan on moving your stand the heavier duty the better. Old Park stands with the steel plate base can’t be beat.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 14, 2020)

This is my summer repair stand in the garage,, yes I'm spoiled when it come to bikes and where I can work on them . This is the ultimate stand if you have a place to have it. It's designed to be able to straighten steel frames . You clamp the bottom bracket and go from there. Built in alignment gauge. Still has the original shipping cardboard from 30 years ago.
 Already has ANOTHER project waiting in it.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2020)

I have an FRS-1 also, and a PRS-3 and an Eldi and a Desimone, I'm thinking about getting one of these next https://www.superspark.nl/


----------



## tommygun (Jun 22, 2020)

If you have the time and patience, buy used. Park wants way too much for their repair stands new and deals can be had on Facebook marketplace and Craigslist.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 22, 2020)

tommygun said:


> If you have the time and patience, buy used. Park wants way too much for their repair stands new and deals can be had on Facebook marketplace and Craigslist.



That is what I did.  A weird Craigslister but I got a great stand for half price!


----------



## tommygun (Jun 22, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is what I did.  A weird Craigslister but I got a great stand for half price!




I just upgraded from a folding stand a few weeks ago. I got a PRS-6 (i think 6?) stand for $100 off craigslist. The original base is gone but I cut a 2x2 section of 1/4 diamond plate at work. Just need to bolt that on and I'll be all set. I might still have to counterweight it for heavy bikes.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 6, 2020)

Got this dual arm Park stand about 10 years ago for $250.  Bulky for sure but works great.


----------



## rose359 (Aug 24, 2020)

I built my own stand using a $25 eBay wall mount and T-slot framing I had lying around.  Height can be adjusted by loosening two screws in vertical T-slot.  The interface can be rotated 90 degrees to hold the bike by the seat tube instead of top tube.  It is lightweight and can be quickly broken down flat for transport.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow I’m impressed, very nice build.


----------



## rose359 (Oct 16, 2020)

A friend needed my stand; so I built another.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2020)

rose359 said:


> A friend needed my stand; so I built another.



 cool. where do you get that "T slot framing"?  are the angle and corner pieces all a part of it?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 16, 2020)

Not a stand, but for wheels.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Not a stand, but for wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1285176
> 
> ...



That would make things easier.  Nice tool


----------



## rose359 (Oct 21, 2020)

All extrusions, corners, and fasteners available on eBay.  It's not cheap; I repurposed material from other projects.


49autocycledeluxe said:


> cool. where do you get that "T slot framing"?  are the angle and corner pieces all a part of it?


----------



## rose359 (Oct 21, 2020)

Now I have my Triumph ready for winter.


----------



## rose359 (Oct 22, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> cool. where do you get that "T slot framing"?  are the angle and corner pieces all a part of it?



The materials I use are made by a company called 8020.  The extrusions, corners, and fasteners are all available on eBay.  They are not cheap; I have repurposed most of the material from other projects.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 23, 2020)

The old Park stands are easy to slide around. I keep a hunk of carpet under it. These old boys are rock solid, with no sideways movement, even with two heavy balloners on it.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 23, 2020)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1289424
> 
> The old Park stands are easy to slide around. I keep a hunk of carpet under it. These old boys are rock solid, with no sideways movement, even with two heavy balloners on it.



Nice work space  With a view!


----------



## ian (Oct 24, 2020)

I FINALLY got a stand off Amazon and why, oh why did I wait so long? And your shop makes me extremely jealous!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 24, 2020)

If you put a vise on a pole ten you an also use it for other uses.  The crank is put in last.


----------

